# 150 Staff Shooters Wanted for New Control Freak " STEADILIZERS"!



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*NEW Bernie’s Control Freak X-Rod Steadilizers*

*Ready to ship IMMEDIATELY!!*

We now have 4 different stiffnesses of X-Rods (instead of 2) offered for all applications and price ranges. These new .85” diameter Ultrastiff, Ultralight carbon rods come in 3 lengths: 25”, 30”, and 35” with either black or silver connectors. All come with a shock-absorbing Bow-Jax and three 1 ounce stack weights, which are either Powder-Coated black or highly polished Stainless Steel silver.

*Introducing the X-Rod PREDATOR SERIES!*

*SCORPION *
•	Rigid Carbon Rod (30” rod only 4.5 oz.) 
•	Dark weave pattern 
•	3 times stiffer than our 5/8” Carbon Lite-nin Rod*
•	*Retail $128 - $143 Staff Shooter $90 for 25”, $100 for 30” and 35”*

*BLACK WIDOW *
•	Rigid Carbon Rod (30” rod only 4.5 oz.)
•	Jet black finish-no weave 
•	4 times stiffer than our 5/8” Carbon Lite-nin Rod*
•	*Retail $128 - $143 Staff Shooter $90 for 25”, $100 for 30” and 35”*

*DIAMONDBACK* 
•	Ultra Stiff High Modulus Carbon Rod (30” rod only 4.7 oz.)
•	Dark weave pattern 
•	6 times stiffer than our 5/8” Carbon Lite-nin Rod*
•	*Retail $195 - $209 Staff Shooter $136 for 25”, $147 for 30” and 35”*

*** _*approximate stiffness:*_ The Diamondback has approximately the stiffest and lightest carbon rods in archery, but at a greatly reduced price.

*Note:* If you prefer bare rods with no weights or Jax, deduct $23 from above listed prices (or deduct $5.50 per weight and $7 for the bowjax if you want a custom configuration)


Diamondback (High Modulus Carbon Rods, Ultra stiff)











Diamondback with Shock Collar











*Disc Weight* Stylish “wet-look” gloss black Powder-Coated steel or Chrome Plated steel disc weight. 2” diameter. Choose from 5 weights: 4, 6, 8, 10 & 12 oz. Great to use with the 1 oz. stack weights in many configurations. 
*AT Special 4 oz $15/ 6 oz $17/ 8 oz 19/10 oz 21/12 oz $23 Staff Shooter 4 oz $12/ 6 oz $14/ 8 oz 16/10 oz $18/12 oz $20*
(Note 10 and 12 ounce disc are 2 3/8" in diameter. Available only in black.)


6 oz











4 oz










*Steel or Stainless Steel Stack Weights.* Stylish “wet-look” gloss black Powder-Coated steel or Chrome Plated Steel. Each weigh 1 ounce and are 1¼” dia. Great to use with the 2” Disc weight, or by themselves, in many configuations. Three designs: Front, which has a countersink for a flat-head screw is .300” thick; Middle flat stack weight is .223” thick; Rear, which has a ⅝” countersink for attaching to any ⅝” rod is .360” thick. *Retail $8 each AT Special $6.50 Staff Shooter $5.00 *


Stack Weights


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

TTT for the Coach, great guy and great stabs.:thumbs_up


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## foxhollow (Nov 25, 2008)

*Control Freak " Steadi Lizer " shooting Staff*

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigdog11 (Jun 17, 2005)

Congrates Bernie, Your X-Rod stabilizers help me in high wind to win the TSAA State Target Championship . P.S. I ended up adding the extra wieght to the front stab. for the wind! LOL! 5 in the front and a total of split 7's on the v-bars. Jesse


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

bigdog11 said:


> Congrates Bernie, Your X-Rod stabilizers help me in high wind to win the TSAA State Target Championship . P.S. I ended up adding the extra wieght to the front stab. for the wind! LOL! 5 in the front and a total of split 7's on the v-bars. Jesse


 Congrats, Jesse!


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Are you still looking for staff shooters? If so please email me at [email protected] and I will send you my shooters resume.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Man it has been crazy around here. Got all the stands ready and shot in one of the last 3D shoots today. Can't wait to get the "Steadilizer" in the stand. TTT for a great product.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Season has started and boy it feels good to have the steadilizer in the woods. No tournaments, no leagues, just my bow, treestand and the peacefulness of the woods. Life is good.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

I would send in a application if I had the money to buy a Steadilizer, lol


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

If you want a stabilizer that works, look no further. TTT for a great product.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm on for 2011!!!! Great products!
Helped me to win the NFAA southwest Secional, Colorado ASA and two NFAA state titles in 2010 alone!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

ttt For Some Great Products !!! Shout out from ND


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, been doing a lot of hunting and working. Had a great Sunday morning. Perfect weather and the deer have been moving the past few days. So here comes a big doe all by herself down a trail that leads into the food source. Made what I felt was a perfect shot at 30 yards dead broadside. Wait about 1.5 hours until I get down. Found my arrow covered in blood, but no blood trail. Three of us combed the area towards were the deer ran and still no blood trail. Can't even find any ground that has been kicked up. It sucks losing a deer and I know it happens to everybody, but it really gets you down. I just gotta keep telling myself that that is hunting. Will post up again in a couple days. ( hopefully with good news)


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Rockinxj00 said:


> Well, been doing a lot of hunting and working. Had a great Sunday morning. Perfect weather and the deer have been moving the past few days. So here comes a big doe all by herself down a trail that leads into the food source. Made what I felt was a perfect shot at 30 yards dead broadside. Wait about 1.5 hours until I get down. Found my arrow covered in blood, but no blood trail. Three of us combed the area towards were the deer ran and still no blood trail. Can't even find any ground that has been kicked up. It sucks losing a deer and I know it happens to everybody, but it really gets you down. I just gotta keep telling myself that that is hunting. Will post up again in a couple days. ( hopefully with good news)


Keep your head up...it's all part of the hunting experience...it's bound to happen to most!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

haven't been seeing too many deer lately. The moon and the warm temps along with the storms coming across the midwest have things really messed up. Just gotta keep plucking away. 
TTT for Coach and a great product.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Any of the staff having any luck in the field, lets see the pics. TTT


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Friday October 29 was a great day. First decent day we have had in a while. Had one doe at about 10 yards with a couple of them out around 50 yards, then nothing. About 10 minutes go by and here comes a little spike, and right behind him is a nice buck. Ended up letting him walk past me to give me a more comfortable shot and so I took the shot. We let it sit overnight because it all happened so fast, I couldn't really say if the arrow hit where i wanted it too. Go hunting this morning and then we look for the deer and it ran about 150 yard loop that put it about 60-70 yards from the stand I shot it out of. As soon as I transfer pics to a flash drive, I will post them up.


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

up up and away


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Here are a couple pics of the buck I was able to take on the 29th of October.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

GREAT PICS!!! CONGRATS on the buck!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

It was great speaking with you yesterday, good luck with the staffing. 



oh, and go find you some ******* to put down in the basement for production!!! I told you have a bunch here in my neck in the woods!

hahahahaha


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

So are you still looking for any people? I live in NM if that makes any difference.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Q2DEATH said:


> So are you still looking for any people? I live in NM if that makes any difference.


Yes, we are ...call me at 6143221038


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

im ordering in a couple of days I am getting a new steadilizer for 3d bow !!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

hilbilyhunter said:


> im ordering in a couple of days I am getting a new steadilizer for 3d bow !!!!


 I'll be here!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok guys, I need your help! My brother has entered a buck contest online through a local radio station and he needs some help with some votes. It is at the web address http://federatedmedia.upickem.net/en...ontestid=23279 and you can use a face book account to log in or register to vote. You don't get any emails if you check the box at the end of the registration. He is towards the end if you are in the view gallery area. His username on the contest is rockinxj00 and the deer is a 10 pt he shot from my stand. I would really appreciate it if you could help me out, I would really like to see him win, he deserves it.

My brother is a staff shooter for your stabilizers and could really use your help here! Please vote if you can!


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey guys, my brother is the post above me. The link doesn't work. Go to 1039thebear.com and go to the rate my rack contest and register and then you can vote. I really appreciate all your help.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

Last chance to vote for my brother Rockinxj00 in his buck contest. Voting ends 8 am Friday, he really needs a strong finish and I thought you all could help.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ss243b (Oct 16, 2009)

pm sent bernie


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

We are leaqving town till the 30th...Merry Xmas!


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Going to get the Maxxis and the stedilizer out in the woods on Thursday. Got some fresh snow coming and have been seeing a lot of deer moving.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Rockinxj00 said:


> Going to get the Maxxis and the stedilizer out in the woods on Thursday. Got some fresh snow coming and have been seeing a lot of deer moving.


 Let us know how that turns out!


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Well I got to busy and wasn't able to make it out in the woods, but I plan on doing a lot of hunting after Saturday.
Just wanted to wish Bernie, his family and the rest of the staff a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Rockinxj00 said:


> Well I got to busy and wasn't able to make it out in the woods, but I plan on doing a lot of hunting after Saturday.
> Just wanted to wish Bernie, his family and the rest of the staff a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


 Back at ya'!!!


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

How did the buck contest go!?!?!?!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't know...didn't here yet.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

Bernie Merry Christmas to you and your family from ND !!


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ended up in 5th in the buck contest. There were 2 guys that came out of no where and shot past everyone.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Rockinxj00 said:


> Ended up in 5th in the buck contest. There were 2 guys that came out of no where and shot past everyone.


Not bad!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

See ya at the ASA in Fla.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## flatline_shoote (Aug 31, 2010)

I was wondering if you are still looking for shooting staff members My shooting partner got a set of your rods last year at IBO worlds and they are awsome. Im thinking about replaceing my Doinker Bars and I tryed his today they setteled my bow right up. Il send you a pm 

Thanks Bernie


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

flatline_shoote said:


> I was wondering if you are still looking for shooting staff members My shooting partner got a set of your rods last year at IBO worlds and they are awsome. Im thinking about replaceing my Doinker Bars and I tryed his today they setteled my bow right up. Il send you a pm
> 
> Thanks Bernie


PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

Where do you still need shooters at?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

TwentySix said:


> Where do you still need shooters at?


 PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

ttt. Love my Bernies Control Freak!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## moak11 (May 15, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice product & great sommunication


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

clo650 said:


> Very nice product & great sommunication


lol that should say communication :awkward:


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## emtp275 (Mar 9, 2011)

*any one from the carolinas*

from NC?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

emtp275 said:


> from NC?


PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

gettin stable


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Pasinthrough (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the Stab! She gives the right balance and works like a charm! I'm ready for opening day to get here!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

If still looking for staff represenitives in mossouri pm me 15 year old young adult asa shooter...


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

strothershooter said:


> If still looking for staff represenitives in mossouri pm me 15 year old young adult asa shooter...


PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## followthrough (Jan 24, 2011)

Wondering if your still looking for staff shooters?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

followthrough said:


> Wondering if your still looking for staff shooters?


PM sent....(yes we are)


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

hey man you still looking for shooters?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

blinginpse said:


> hey man you still looking for shooters?


Yes, we are ....call me at 6143221038 10am-7pm 7 days a wk.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

i was going to call this evening but i didnt get done milking at our dairy till 7. I may call you tomorrow but i hate to bother anybody on a sunday.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

blinginpse said:


> i was going to call this evening but i didnt get done milking at our dairy till 7. I may call you tomorrow but i hate to bother anybody on a sunday.


Don't worry about it...we only work on the days we want to eat!LOL!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

Just wondering if you have Ohio under control, I live about an hour south of Columbus. I'd be interested but as of right now I'm waiting on what bow I'm going to shoot for 2012. I would like to go through and hand pick my stabilizers. So do you guys have a shop there North of Whitehall?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

shootertg said:


> Just wondering if you have Ohio under control, I live about an hour south of Columbus. I'd be interested but as of right now I'm waiting on what bow I'm going to shoot for 2012. I would like to go through and hand pick my stabilizers. So do you guys have a shop there North of Whitehall?


We are in Blacklick, between Gahana and Reynoldsburg...call us at 6143221038


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Midwestohiohunt (Sep 9, 2011)

I am interested in becoming a steadilizers shooting staff. I live in Findlay, Ohio so I dont know how many staff shooters you have in OHIO so if you could can you send me the info on how to join. Thanks and heres a bump for you for having such a great product.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Midwestohiohunt said:


> I am interested in becoming a steadilizers shooting staff. I live in Findlay, Ohio so I dont know how many staff shooters you have in OHIO so if you could can you send me the info on how to join. Thanks and heres a bump for you for having such a great product.


To apply for a staff position , you need to call me at 6143221038 ( 11am-7pm 7 days a wk ) and I'll go over the program with you.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Coachbernie is a great guy with great stablizers!!..thanks coachbernie ur awesome stab helped me win the 2011 Va. State 3d Championship i will be calling you shortly for my update stablizer..cant wait to shoot for ur company another season..great stablizers people and ive used them all none compare to coachbernie stabs!!


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

Count me in shooter stafff/field staff I took my advance instructor class with coach Bernie pallerine in 2003.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lildave (Jan 20, 2008)

Coachbernie, Thanks for adding me on to your staff! Can't wait to add your stabilizer to my set-up. Will be calling again soon to get a set-up for my 3-D bow.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

lildave said:


> Coachbernie, Thanks for adding me on to your staff! Can't wait to add your stabilizer to my set-up. Will be calling again soon to get a set-up for my 3-D bow.


Glad to have you on Staff.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Love to shoot (Mar 14, 2010)

By chance do you have anymore positions in Missouri. I shoot in 3D on both sides of the state. Also I'm working on buying a target bow to go with my hunting bow.

Retired Air Force
Bowtech Invasion
Harvest Time Staff Shooter


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Love to shoot said:


> By chance do you have anymore positions in Missouri. I shoot in 3D on both sides of the state. Also I'm working on buying a target bow to go with my hunting bow.
> 
> Retired Air Force
> Bowtech Invasion
> Harvest Time Staff Shooter


Yes, we do ...call me at 6143221038


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

coachbernie said:


> Yes, we do ...call me at 6143221038


ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Do you have any 2012 positions open for East central Illinois?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

jbuckles39 said:


> Do you have any 2012 positions open for East central Illinois?[/QUOTE
> PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

